# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Po zawale serca...

## RAfał

Witam,

Mój ojciec jest 5 lat po zawale serca, ale mimo to wciąż nie dba o swoje zdrowie, do lekarza chetnie nie chodzi. A jak ostatnio udało się mamie przekonać do zrobienia kontrolnych badań to wyszło że ma bardzo wysoki cholesterol. Od miesiąca skarży sie również na ból w nogach oraz na duszności, mieszkamy na 4 piętrze i po wejsciu do domu jest cały zdyszany. A przecież ma dopiero 50 lat. Razem z mamą boimy się o niego, tym bardziej ze ma problemy z ciśnieniem. Obawiam się że to jednak są objawy jakieś choroby. Tylko jakiej? Co Wy o tym myślicie? Jak przekonać ojca żeby poszedł do lekarza i czy od razu powinien iśc z tym do kardiochirurga, czy innego lekarza?
Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## zacheusz112

Może jednak nie są to objawy innej choroby,ale konsekwencje tej przebytej.Nie piszesz jak poważny był to zawał,tzn.jak rozległy,czy była robiona koronografia i czy były może wstawiane stenty.Stan po zawale wymaga całkowicie innego tryby życia jak przed zawałem.Regularnych wizyt kontrolnych u kardiologa,systematycznego zażywania leków,a już naprawdę obowiązkowo codziennie Acardu,który zapobiegania powstawaniu zatorów,tym bardziej że Tata ma problemy z cholesterolem,na co powinien również zażywać leki powodujące spadek jego poziomu.Powinien również stosować dietę beztłuszczową.Bóle w nogach mogą pochodzić właśnie od serca,a duszności i zmęczenie spowodowane są tym że,po zawale jakiś fragment serca jest wyłączony z pracy,serce pompuje mniej krwi,a co za tym idzie mniej krwi powoduje niedotlenie,stąd szybkie zmęczenie i duszności spowodowane brakiem odpowiedniej wydolności.
Przekonać człowieka do słuszności podjęcia odpowiedniej decyzji jest niezwykle trudno,skoro nie trafiają takie argumenty jak zagrożenie życia spowodowane przebytym zawałem.Próbować jednak trzeba,tłumacząc że nie jest sam,że ma koło siebie osoby które na niego liczą,które o nim myślą,które chcą z nim dalej żyć przez długie lata.Nie może myśleć tylko o sobie,bo nie jest sam.Droga do tego wiedzie przez systematyczne leczenie,ku któremu powinien się dać nakłonić.
Ludzie po przebytym zawale serca czasami maja problemy natury psychologicznej.wynikające z obawy że ich życie nie ma już sensu,że wkrótce może nastąpić drugi zawał,że leczenie już nie pomoże itd.Jest to oczywiście nieracjonalne myślenie,i pomoc polega na tym żeby wyprowadzić ich z tego błędnego koła.Czasami wymaga to pomocy psychologicznej,którą się zaleca pacjentom np.przebywającym w sanatoriach w ramach rehabilitacji pozawałowej.
No i to że ma dopiero 50 lat,też powinno być argumentem przemawiającym za tym,by jeszcze zadbać o swoje zdrowie,bo w tym wieku człowiek ma jeszcze wiele do zrobienia w życiu.
Życzę wytrwałości w dążeniu do przekonania Taty by zaczął się prawidłowo leczyć,bo innej alternatywy raczej nie ma.
Tacie zaś,życzę dużo zdrowia i zmiany nastawienia do choroby,z którą można jeszcze długo żyć i cieszyć się życiem,które jest naprawdę piękne,tylko trzeba z niego umieć korzystać.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co Wy na to ? lat 37 po zawale dolnej komory serca  ILE ŻYCIA mi zostało? czekam na odpowiedzi i POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co Wy na to ? lat 37 po zawale dolnej komory serca  ILE ŻYCIA mi zostało? czekam na odpowiedzi i POZDRAWIAM


Jeszcze żyję Pozdrawiam wszystkich SERDECZNIE

----------


## avena147

Nie ma nic gorszego że pacjent po przebytym zawale chce byc aktywny jak przed.Tak robi mój maż .Nie moze zwolnic .Twierdzi nogi i ręce ma zdrowe to dlaczego ma odpoczywać .Był bardzo aktywny i pracował ponad normę .Na nic nigdy sie nie skarżył.Az tu dnia pewnego trach i znalazł sie na Inwazyjnej.Nawet tam chciał z łózka uciekać i iść do domu.Gdy dotarło do niego że przeszedł zawał nie wiem czy co zmieniło u niego.Przyszedł do domu po tygodniu i co zaraz do roboty ,no bo musi zrobić co do niego należy ..Pare razy wyszedł na podwórko i co przeziebił sie i nie wiem czym go leczyć .Nie mam pojęcia jakie leki może brać a by mu nie zaszkodzić .Przeszedł zawał dolnej komory .Miał koronografie i wstawiono metalową sprężynkę.Ma cholesterol i podwyższony cukier..Jest trudnym pacjentem bo nie lubi jak mu sie co dyktuje.Będzie trudno ale postaram sie stanać obok ,nie wchodzić w droge ale  będę go obserwować.Już teraz nie powie, ze będzie zyć sto lat.Jak nie zacznie mysleć o sobie i zmieniać swego trybu życia.nie dożyje 60 tki.

----------


## corka53

Witam 
Chcialabym napisac parę slow o problemie ktory mnie nurtuje.Otoż okolo miesiaca temu moja mama 
lat 73 miala zawal serca.Zrobiono jej koronografie i zdecydowano w miejscu krytycznym wstawic stente.
 Mama wrocila do domu i po 10 dniach lezenia w łózku nagle nocą poczula sie zle .Odwiezlismy ja do szpitala i tam ponownie zrobiono koronografie i poinformowano nas ze przebyla drugi zawał.
 Po badaniu lekarz oznajmił że poprzednia stenta nie funkcjonuje jak należy i ze nie można tego poprawic poniewaz im bardziej sie ja poprawia to tym bardziej zamyka ona swiatlo tetnicy.Kiedy zapytalam czy grozi jej kolejny zawal odpowiedzial ze ma kilka takich miejsc.Po pierwszym badaniu powiedziano nam ze ma jeszcze dwa takie miejsca zwezona na 60 i 70 % ktore z czasem sie naprawi za pomocą stent.
 Nie rozumiem teraz zupelnie wypowiedzi lekarza ,moze trzeba zrobic B-pasy? Czy tej zle zamocowanej stenty ni da sie juz poprawic? Mysle o tym zeby ja zawiezdz do dr.Marka Jemielity z poznania ,kardiochirurga. A moze to nic nie da? prosze o pomoc córka


---------

----------


## AngelikaS

Tak naprawde nie wiadomo kiedy zawał wystapi. Słyszy sie co i rak ze bardzo młode osoby go przechodza, dla niektórych niestety jest juz za późno. Duzy wpływ na to mam nieodpowiednia dieta czy tryb pracy. Mam nadzieje ze mnie szybko to nie spotka, ale mamie na urodziny kupiłam nie tylko zwykły prazent, ale dołączyłam do niego Testy Caretest Heart. Jezeli mama poczuje ucisk w klatce piersiowej i nie bedzie mijał to poprosiłam aby wykonała testy. Mam nadzieje ze nie beda potrzebne,ale nigdy nie wiadomo.

----------


## narsss

Większość mężczyzn w Polsce ma problem z układem krążenia. Ciśnieniomierz to jeszcze rzadko spotykane urządzenie w domach, a szkoda, bo można uniknąć zawału i udaru, tylko przez właściwe podejście do kontroli. Dziwi mnie trochę niewielka ilosc akcji powiazanych z zawałami

----------


## tyga33

Dobre ciśnieniomierz ma Sanity, choćby Smar Cardio, który kupowałam niedawno. Przydaje się taki sprzęt przy temperaturach jak są obecnie na dworze, gdzie zawały zbierają ogromne żniwo.

----------


## Darioz

Mój sąsiad miał niedawno zawał i w sumie wychodzi na to, że gdyby został w domu i po prostu odpoczął zamiast lecieć do roboty to mogłoby go to obejść bokiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Życie mamy jedno, trzeba dbać o swoje zdrowie. Mój wuj też jest podobnym przypadkiem, całe życie prowadził niezdrowy tryb życia i doczekał się zawału przy 40-stce. Teraz mama szuka dla niego jakiegoś ośrodka rehabilitacji, za młody jest na emeryturę. Najprawdopodobniej będzie do Łodzi jeździć do szpitala Bonifratrów, bo tam uruchomili program darmowej rehabilitacji dla mieszkańców łódzkiego. Ma wuj szczęście, że siostra się nim tak opiekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mojemu mężowi też niedawno wyszło w wynikach, że ma bardzo wysoki poziom cholesterolu. Bierze anticholesteran ostatnio robił badania i wyniki się poprawiły.

----------


## AnnaDor

Nie ma co bagatelizować nawet drobnych jak by się wydawało objawów, jak tylko coś nas niepokoi to trzeba szybko iść do kardiologa. Ja od lat mam dobrego  lekarza kardiologszczecin.com.pl  pani doktor Bogacka dobrze opiekuje się pacjentem, mam dobrze dobrane leki i dobrze się czuję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie można bagatelizować jakichkolwiek objawów dobrze by było pójść do lekarza i zrobić badania a przy okazji wziąć coś pomagającego utrzymać cholesterol na dobrym poziomie. Moja mama też zażywa anticholesteran jest przeznaczony dla osób chcących utrzymać prawidłowy poziom cholesterolu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak mój tata miał problemy z cholesterolem to poszedł do dobrego lekarza ogólnego i on zlecił wykonanie stosownych badań. Jeśli boicie się o tatę i nie chcecie czekać to można zapisać się prywatnie do specjalisty i wtedy nie trzeba skierowania. Będzie szybciej. ranking.abczdrowie.pl/s/Lekarz%20medycyny%20rodzinnej Na początek niech pójdzie do lekarza rodzinnego on już powie gdzie dalej pójść. W razie co może pomóc też internista, to specjalista od chorób wewnętrznych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam sprawdzić preparat Nordic Naturals EPA Xtra. Ma najwyższe na rynku stężenie kwasu EPA (ponad 1000mg w dziennej dawce), który korzystnie wpływa na układ sercowo-naczyniowy i jest polecany dla osób, które potrzebują najwyższego wsparcia przy problemach z sercem i układem krążenia.

----------


## małolatkowa

zawału nie możńa się spodziewac jest to niespodziewane trzeba po prostu żyć

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Kilka ciekawostek dla osób z zawałami i osób opiekującymi się nimi.
- Cholesterol jest związkiem niezbędnym dla odbudowy komórki gdyż z niego tworzony jest szkielet jej .
- z cholesterolu jest syntetyzowana naturalna witamina D3 w naszym ciele
- To nasza wątroba wytwarza 80 proc cholesterolu na potrzeby odbudowania uszkodzonych tkanek.
- Doświadczenia pokazały , że sztuczne obniżanie cholesterolu we krwi powoduje wolniejsze gojenie ran aż do zaniku zjawiska gojenia.
- Poziom cholesterolu wzrasta we krwi w chwili gdy uszkodzona zostaje jakaś tkanka (nie ważne czy jest to żyła, złamana noga czy zawał)
- 92% populacji ludzkiej (dzieci , dorośli, starcy ) ma przekroczony zalecany poziom cholesterolu (czy to nie dziwne ????)
- Statyny uszkadzają silnie wątrobę (od razu rosną ALATy ASPATy bilirubina...) (jest to w ulotkach leku)
- Statyny prowadzą do arytmii serca (jest to w ulotce leku)
- w 2000r niemieckie badania spektograficzne aort osób które zmarły na miażdżycę wykazały , że w złogach zylnych jest jego zaledwie 0,5 proc
Są jeszcze inne ciekawostki ale myslę że już te są dosyć zastanawiające.
Ciekawą rzecz natomiast dowiedziałem się o badaniach jakie przeprowadzono  na osobach które zmarły na ciężkie zawały serca w szpitalch kardiologicznych Johanesburga. Otóż 96proc tych zawałowców miało bakterię Chlamydię pneumonię która powoli ale w sposób stały niszczy naczynia krwionośne wymuszając latami cięższą pracę serca o około 20proc 
Pozdrawiam

----------

